# What Do You Think of the Scan, Bag and Go Technology at the Supermarkets?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2018)

Today for the first time I saw a display at my Kroger supermarket with these Scan, Bag and Go scanners.  I looked up a little about them and saw that you still had to make a stop at the Self-Service checkout to pay, and you had to have a Kroger card to use the system.

  Seems to me like too much trouble, to buy produce you have to scan the item, go to a scale that 'supposedly' has a bar code on it to scan your weight, etc.  I guess if you could scan, bag and actually go walking out the door it would be a little better.

  I don't even use the self-service registers unless I have one or two items and am paying cash, but usually I pay with checks at the grocery store.  How about you, have you ever used this system?  What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

I like the option myself. If I only have a few items and the lineups are crazy , you bet I’d rather scan my own items are move along. They work for me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 14, 2018)

It reminds me of the smart cart idea where the cart kept a tally of what went into the cart.

I don't think that it would save me any time or be more convenient for me.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I like the option myself. If I only have a few items and the lineups are crazy , you bet I’d rather scan my own items are move along. They work for me.



Self-service registers..

If I have just a few things and paying with cash I like to use them. There's usually an employee close by if I need help and it beats waiting in a long line.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2018)

We've had it in our supermarkets for a very long time. I don't like them , simply because you still have to stop at a checkout, so by the time you've scanned everything before you put it in the trolley, then stop at the scanning checkout..it's just as quick if not quicker to do it the traditional way...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've used the self serve checkout a couple of times at local grocery store when the  other lines were too long
Once in awhile it becomes aggrevating when the item won't scan,or when I put my money in the slot,it spits back out
What annoys me is when the voice keeps saying'please take your items now' as I'm trying to put them back in my cart Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2018)

I'd give it a try, but don't you have to have a special app to do that?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> I've used the self serve checkout a couple of times at local grocery store when the  other lines were too long
> Once in awhile it becomes aggrevating when the item won't scan,or when I put my money in the slot,it spits back out
> What annoys me is when the voice keeps saying 'please take your items now' as I'm trying to put them back in my cart Sue


  Yes the self service checkouts are a pita when they say things like, ''unidentifiable object in the scanning are''.. etc..  and often things won't scan so the assistant has to come and unlock it.. I agree..

However seabreeze is talking about the Scanning guns. First you register your CC or debit card, then  You take the gun around with you and scan every item yourself as you take it off the shelf and before putting it in your basket, but then you still have to stand in a checkout queue to ensure everything is checked out on your Card.. very time consuming when it's supposed to be quick because they usually only have one  dedicated Scanning checkout.. ..


----------



## Don M. (Oct 14, 2018)

I often use these self checkouts at our local Walmart, if I've just got a few small items.  It's a lot faster than waiting in line if the regular checkouts are busy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I'd give it a try, but don't you have to have a special app to do that?



Yes, if you use a smartphone then you need a special app for that system, but it looked like they had scanners on a display for customers to use, so it appeared that a smartphone was not needed.



hollydolly said:


> However seabreeze is talking about the Scanning guns. First you register your CC or debit card, then  You take the gun around with you and scan every item yourself as you take it off the shelf and before putting it in your basket, but then you still have to stand in a checkout queue to ensure everything is checked out on your Card.. very time consuming when it's supposed to be quick because they usually only have one  dedicated Scanning checkout.. ..



Thanks Holly, yes I was talking about the scanning guns that you carry around the store with you as you shop.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 12, 2018)

Don M. said:


> I often use these self checkouts at our local Walmart, if I've just got a few small items.  It's a lot faster than waiting in line if the regular checkouts are busy.




Dont know now about your Walmart, but we only have ONE  checkout line with a real person, the rest are not used and loads of self check out.    Sort sucks.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2018)

I am against jobs being lost.  I mean, how long do we really have to wait in line? It's not like we're climbing trees to pick our fruit off the limbs.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 23, 2018)

The one at the local Walmart grocery always squawks if I buy an OTC medication.  An employee has to come over and check that I am over 18 years old.  I am 84.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 23, 2018)

*I use it rarely. Rather have a cashier do it.  Late in the evening though, our store usually only has the scan and go open. The cashier manning the station will help if needed.*


----------



## Uptosnuff (Nov 23, 2018)

More and more customers are expected to be free help for these companies.  Free bus help for the fast food places, free checkers and bag help for the grocery stores, free waitressing and payment from the sit-down restaurants, etc.  I am tired of it.  If I am paying for something or some service from a company or store, I should not be expected to be free help for them also.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 23, 2018)

Uptosnuff said:


> More and more customers are expected to be free help for these companies.  Free bus help for the fast food places, free checkers and bag help for the grocery stores, free waitressing and payment from the sit-down restaurants, etc.  I am tired of it.  If I am paying for something or some service from a company or store, I should not be expected to be free help for them also.



Agree with this.


----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

Too many non personal gadgets for me. I like humans interacting with my shopping.


----------

